# Comid Follicle Tracking Scans



## Smiffles06 (Feb 14, 2010)

I started 50mg Clomid Aug 09 to date BFN's

Started my new cycle of clomid 50mg 03/02/10, the consultant advised me that I would need to have Follicle Tracking Scans to check if I was ovulating properly.

I had my first scan today and the Sonographer told me that I have one follicle and that the lining of my womb was nice and thick.  He said that this was good news and he was happy with the way that things were progressing the way he would like.  He advised me to have lots of BMS and asked me to come back on Wednesday morning to check that everything is moving in the right direction, if not then they will give me something to move the follicle along in the right direction.

I have no idea if one follicle is good or bad  

Can anyone offer me any advice??  Has anyone actually got a BFP while on Clomid and having follicle tracking scans.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Many Thanks

Smiffles06


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Having a good size dominant follicle is good.....quality over quantity every time ! Honestly nothing to worry about at all 

As you were advised, I'd just make sure you have plenty of jiggy from now onwards....sperm can live for around 3-5 days inside us whereas an egg can only survive for about 12-24hrs following ovulation so always best to have plenty of fresh sperm ready and waiting in the tubes for when the egg is released.

As for BFPs from clomid.....hundreds of ladies have got pg on clomid...it's been around since the late 50's/early 60's and if it wasn't successful they wouldn't still be prescribing 50+ years later !  Have a read of this sticky thread at top of the board which lists lots of ladies who've achieved BFPs on clomid....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170826.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------

